# Working nexus camera on d2vzw aosp?



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Was there ever a fix for photosphere cameras freezing when taking pictures without focising first? Seems to be the same with the new nexus experience camera apk as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I tried the new one with the libs and it still froze so I think we're out of luck still. I hope Google open sources it soon because photosphere is sick.


----------

